# Parabéns LaMachy!



## Vanda

Feliz aniversário! Muitos anos de vida!

PARABÉNS!​


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

LaMachy, ¡muchísimas felicidades! Espero que disfrutes este día con tus amigos y familiares. 
Es un gusto tenerte entre nosotros, de verdad. Un abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Pinairun

Feliz, feliz en tu día, 
amiguita que Dios te bendiga,
que reine la paz en tu día
y que cumplas ¡muchos más!


----------



## chamyto

¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!!


----------



## Colchonero

Muuuuchas felicidades, Marie. Que sigas tan guapa como siempre muchos años más.


----------



## mymy

¡¡Muchas felicidades!! ¡Que cumplas muchos más y que disfrutes cada uno de ellos!
¡¡Un fuerte abrazo!!


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades guapa.

Me alegra ver que aún no has pasado por aquí porque es señal de que estás teniendo una celebración en condiciones.

Un beso grandote, amiga.


----------



## la_machy

¡Ayayay! .

Perdón por haber llegado tarde a mi celebración , pero ya estoy aquí y quiero agradecer sus felicitaciones, amigos.

*Vanda*, _¡¡como você é linda, muito obrigada!!  (espero que esté bien escrito, lo saqué del traductor de google jejeje)._

*Aldonza*, ¿dónde has andado? espero verte más seguido. Es un gusto tenerte _a ti_ entre nosotros. Gracias por estar aca, querida. 

*Pinairun*, me ha encantado esa rima, me ha encantado que la escribieras para felicitarme, y me ha encantado que estés aca, amiguita 

*Chamyto*, muchas gracias por tu felicitación, me da mucho gusto verte aquí, y espero que todavía estés celebrando tus _five stars* *_

*Colchonero*, pensé que todavía estarías sufriendo los estragos de la tremenda fiesta que se armó por tu cumplepost. Me da gusto que hayas venido a felicitarme 

*Mymy*, me encanta que estés aquí, muchas gracias .

¡¡Un abrazo para todos, y muchas gracias por su presencia y buenos deseos!!


*Marie*


----------



## la_machy

romarsan said:


> Felicidades guapa.
> 
> Me alegra ver que aún no has pasado por aquí porque es señal de que estás teniendo una celebración en condiciones.
> 
> Un beso grandote, amiga.


 
Recién llegué, Ro, querida. La verdad estoy celebrando desde el viernes, y ya era hora de aparecerme en esta fiesta .

Mientras daba _mi discurso_ de agradecimientos, llegaste tú, y me da un gusto enorme, ¡pásale y venga un abrazo, amiga! .

Un beso para ti, guapa.


----------



## Vampiro

Un gran beso, Marie.
Espero que hayas pasado un precioso día, casi tan lindo como tú.
Feliz cumpleaños.

E.
_


----------



## la_machy

Vampiro said:


> Un gran beso, Marie.
> Espero que hayas pasado un precioso día, casi tan lindo como tú.
> Feliz cumpleaños.
> 
> E.
> _


 
Gracias, fue un día precioso .
Me encanta que estés aquí, gracias por venir, querido Eduardo.
Un gran beso para ti también.

M.


----------



## bondia

Oh! Siento no haber estado en tu fiesta cuando tocaba coincidió con un corto viajecito para superar la muerte de mi querida perra)
Espero que  lo hayas pasado fenomenal, y que en el año estupendo que te espera, coincidamos muchas veces.
Abrazos
bondia


----------



## romarsan

Bondia, preciosa, cuanto llegamos a querer a nuestras mascotas ¿verdad? Lo siento mucho, pero me alegra verte otra vez en activo.

Abrazote


----------



## bondia

romarsan said:


> Bondia, preciosa, cuanto llegamos a querer a nuestras mascotas ¿verdad? Lo siento mucho, pero me alegra verte otra vez en activo.
> 
> Abrazote



Agradezco muchísimo tus palabras. Puedes ver mi mascota en mi avatar, cuando era joven. 
Su muerte, como sus 10 años de vida, fue un ejemplo de nobleza y dignidad.
Un abrazo con mucho cariño y un punto de tristeza que no se me acaba de pasar...


----------



## la_machy

bondia said:


> Oh! Siento no haber estado en tu fiesta cuando tocaba coincidió con un corto viajecito para superar la muerte de mi querida perra)
> Espero que lo hayas pasado fenomenal, y que en el año estupendo que te espera, coincidamos muchas veces.
> Abrazos
> bondia


 
¡Querida Bondia! Ya me extrañaba que no llegaras a la fiesta .
Lamento lo de tu mascota, pero piensa que ya debe  de estar en el paraiso canino. No te preocupes .
Muchas gracias por estar aquí, amiga.
Y gracias por tus buenos deseos, me ha gustado eso de _''en el año estupendo que te espera''. _Así ha de ser, pues.

¡Un abrazo fuerte!


----------



## turi

Siento llegar tarde, Marie, pero espero que lo pasaras de lujo!!

Felicidades!!!

Juan


----------



## la_machy

¡Juanito! Gracias por venir . Un gusto que estés por aquí. 

Qué te puedo decir, en verdad me lo pasé de lujo...ya quiero volver a cumplir . 

Un abrazo, 

Marie


----------



## Calambur

la_machy said:


> ...en verdad me lo pasé de lujo...ya quiero volver a cumplir .


Hola, Marie:
¿Podrás perdonar mi retraso?... (a estas alturas, ya sabrás que llegar tarde es parte constitutiva de la doble hélice de mi ADN).
Pero veo que lo has pasado muy bien, y eso me alegra mucho.

*Felicidades para todo el año, y para los siguientes **-*me adelanto, por si se me pasa algún saludo- (y no te apures a volver a cumplir, que vas a conseguir que llegue tarde de nuevo... tiempo al tiempo).

Un cariño grande,
Vivi


----------



## la_machy

¡Ay, gatita, es un gusto que estés aquí! Ya me extrañaba que no llegaras.
Y no te preocupes por el retraso, uno acepta a sus amigos como son , y con mucho cariño, ¿qué no? .

Gracias mil por venir y gracias por el cariño, otro tanto para ti.

M


----------

